# Lied-Contest: Alles rund um Liedtexte (Aufbau, Text)



## ZAM (24. April 2008)

Der Hilfe-Thread für "Ein Lied für buffed". 
In diesem Thread geht es um Liedtexte (Aufbau, Text).


----------



## PARAS.ID (24. April 2008)

Tip: Gebt euch beim Text mehr mühe als Hagbart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jamaican (24. April 2008)

Da ruf ich gleich mal die Band zusammen!!!


----------



## Lilynight (24. April 2008)

* Huhu ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Ich hab einen Text schon letztes Jahr geschrieben eigentlich keine gr0ße Sache aber niedlich find ich den Text schon.Oder besser gesagt - Textlein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Schon da dachte ich an Nadinchen und ihre Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ob es möglich wäre das sie es vorsingt. Natürlich falls der Text Gefallen findet...
Wäre das möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
!*


----------



## Aronja (25. April 2008)

der Text und das Singen wird für mich das größte problem darstellen , aber ich denke mit etwas mühe und zeit werde ich das auch fertig stellen können.

Insbesondere weil ich bislang nie zuvor ein Lied geschrieben + Gesungen habe.


----------



## Lilynight (25. April 2008)

Aronja schrieb:


> der Text und das Singen wird für mich das größte problem darstellen , aber ich denke mit etwas mühe und zeit werde ich das auch fertig stellen können.
> 
> Insbesondere weil ich bislang nie zuvor ein Lied geschrieben + Gesungen habe.



*Irgendwo weit in der Vergangenheit habe ich aktiv gesungen und Musikinstrument gespielt.

Doch komponieren und singen sind für mich auch das Problem *g*...*


----------



## Aronja (25. April 2008)

für mich ist das ein großer spaß ich habs nie gemacht gesungen noch instrumente gespielt. das fodert mich ganz schön. Aber inzwischen habe ich schon einen Text geschrieben jetzt noch einsingen und die musik dazu aufnehmen (mit programm)


----------



## zificult (25. April 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Tip: Gebt euch beim Text mehr mühe als Hagbart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt, darum bitte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aronja (25. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> stimmt, darum bitte ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich finde den text sehr gelungen


----------



## Laber (25. April 2008)

Huhu, also mein Problem ist das schreiben eines Textes oder einer Melodie, aber singen sollte ich eigentlich etwas können, da ich im September in einem Musical die Hauptrolle spiele. Von daher müsste man sich den Text und die ungefähre Melodie nur mal anschauen. Obwohl, die Melodie kommt teilweise auf beim lesen des Textes.

Naja, vielleicht kann ich ja weiterhelfen. Könnt euch ja bei mir melden.

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nhu (27. April 2008)

> Tip: Gebt euch beim Text mehr mühe als Hagbart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## Hagbart (29. April 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Tip: Gebt euch beim Text mehr mühe als Hagbart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



okeh...

na denn , zeigt mal eure lyrischen Ergüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (5. Mai 2008)

Hagbart schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tut mir wirklich leid aber das ist wirklich wo du noch feilen musst.

Der rest vom Song, Melodie und so , sind gelungen


----------

